# Please help 08 Jetta LED upgrade



## BabyGirlJetta (Jan 8, 2021)

I want to upgrade my high and low beams to leds but don't know what bracket I need for the 08. I want to do all blue but I want them super bright I live in Pennsylvania and no street lights.


----------



## BabyGirlJetta (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyone


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

BabyGirlJetta said:


> Anyone


Wrong Forum


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Lasfit they don't throw the can bus and they have the correct bracket built in. If you go with anything else the bracket conversion they sell sucks and is a pain in the ass. Also the lasfit are super easy to adjust once they are locked in you can rotate them 180° without unlocking them


----------



## BabyGirlJetta (Jan 8, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> Lasfit they don't throw the can bus and they have the correct bracket built in. If you go with anything else the bracket conversion they sell sucks and is a pain in the ass. Also the lasfit are super easy to adjust once they are locked in you can rotate them 180° without unlocking them


Thankyou so much for the help


----------



## HenryChinaski67 (Dec 11, 2020)

Why do you need this terrible light?


----------



## BabyGirlJetta (Jan 8, 2021)

HenryChinaski67 said:


> Why do you need this terrible light?


I live in Pennsylvania no street lights just pitch black roads so I need better lighting simple too many deer and other things jumping in front of your car 3am In the morning


----------

